# Another "what breed(s) do you see here" thread



## Minimor (Mar 25, 2007)

No, this isn't the same dog I asked about a month ago--that one was a male pup at the pound (he has since gone to the local rescue, I saw him on their website the other day).

This one is a female, 8 months old, newly named "Kellie". :bgrin

My original thought was Australian shepherd cross, but the more I look at her the more I see that dingo look of the Australian Cattle Dogs. I know Australian Shepherds can have blue eyes, but do the heelers?

















At 8 months do you think her ears will come up more, or will they stay tipped down?


----------



## Boinky (Mar 25, 2007)

she looks like a heavier boned aussie with no coat.. The ears could go up.. usually aorund 9 months or so they go through another teething phase.... I couldn't really tell you what she's crossed with but my guess is definatly aussie X something with short hair.. she has a lot of aussie characteristics except she's a bit more blocky than most you'd see.. but i've seen some like that if they just had the shorter coat.


----------



## chandab (Mar 26, 2007)

I say more towards the Australian Cattle Dog, but to be honest my first thought was maybe Catahoula cross. I've only seen a few Catahoula's and they've had that kind of markings and similar build.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't know her size, but her head looks Akita to me. Maybe Akita X cattle dog?

Alicia


----------



## whiskeyranch (Mar 26, 2007)

Ummm, I think it is a Blue Heeler mix.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Mar 26, 2007)

chandab said:


> I say more towards the Australian Cattle Dog, but to be honest my first thought was maybe Catahoula cross. I've only seen a few Catahoula's and they've had that kind of markings and similar build.



That's my impression, too - Catahoula.


----------



## capall beag (Mar 26, 2007)

pretty dog whatever she is!


----------



## Sterling (Mar 26, 2007)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Slinkky (Mar 26, 2007)

I would guess Catahoola x Aussie


----------



## horsegal5 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I'd say my first thought was Akita/ Aussie. But you never know. To bad you couldn't do a DNA type testing for different breeds of dogs or whatever, to see what they are crossed with.... It would be interesting.

Very pretty thougth!!


----------



## ForMyACDs (Mar 26, 2007)

Well firstly, the color would have to come from an Aussie or Catahoula or another merle colored breed.

The head shape MAYBE ACD, but there are so many other breeds out there that can produce that head shape (including some Aussies). There's something in there lengthening those legs because neither ACD's or Aussies have looooong legs like that nor do they have bodies quite that long or even ears even close to that big.

I would guess Aussie and a larger dog with a shorter coat. Or Catahoula and maybe a longer coated, longer bodied breed like a German Shepherd.


----------



## runamuk (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like an Idaho/eastern WA farm dog.............usually contain a bit of heeler, border collie, aussie, and possibly a touch of pit......pretty much they look like that dog



: :bgrin which is a pretty dog who looks like it could definately do a days work on cattle.


----------



## Boinky (Mar 27, 2007)

Minimor said:


> No, this isn't the same dog I asked about a month ago--that one was a male pup at the pound (he has since gone to the local rescue, I saw him on their website the other day).
> 
> This one is a female, 8 months old, newly named "Kellie". :bgrin
> 
> ...




This is one of my Aussie bitches. Not identical..and that dog definatly has something in there..but they look sort of similar.






hehe long legs can be on aussies.. LOL mine are quite tall.. but here's another bitch..actually a daughter to the above.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't know what the Catahoola looks like and from the first and third pictures I was going to say I really couldn't tell "Kellie's" mix, but that second shot made me sit up and blink. Those hindquarters, especially the tail, look EXACTLY like our ACD bitch. We refused to allow them to dock the tail and it looks just like that right down to the hair texture. She even has that same fringe of hair on the hindquarters....

Leia


----------



## coopermini (Mar 27, 2007)

Not sure on where the color came from but she sure is built like the Heeler we had. very muscled and strong. Pretty colored girl.

Mark


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Mar 28, 2007)

looks catahoula to me........


----------



## ForMyACDs (Mar 28, 2007)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> We refused to allow them to dock the tail and it looks just like that right down to the hair texture. Leia


An ACD is not supposed to have its tail docked. It's unfortunate that so many people are docking tails on this breed because they use those tails for rudders. They're not built to deal with a lack of tail like some breeds are. Good for you for letting the dog keep its tail!


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 28, 2007)

I would lean towards Aus Shep. Sometimes, but not always, the ACD cross keeps the bently ( white dot on forehead). Someone mentioned Akita, yup, sure do see that too!!

Can say this for sure, she is absolutely stunningly beautiful!


----------



## runamuk (Mar 28, 2007)

your pic






and for comparison

akita






ACD






aussie shepherd






cathoula leopard






koolie






blue heeler


----------



## Minimor (Mar 28, 2007)

I myself don't see Akita; I'm inclined to think she is heeler/Aussie. Could be a little bit of Catahoula, I know there are a few around the area, but whether she is of that breeding, who knows. I would say her personality is very much like that of a Catahoula--but then I don't know a whole lot about Aussies & heelers so perhaps they have similarities in their personalities too.

I do think she is a real good dog. She needs an awful lot of work--she has had absolutely nothing done with her and knows absolutely nothing. She is happy & enthusiastic--oh so enthusiastic!--and I judge her to be extremely smart. Since she arrived I haven't had a whole lot of time to work with her, but even with the little bit I've done she has learned to 'sit'. She knows she is supposed to sit, and she does try, but I tell you, it's awfully hard for a dog to sit still when what she really wants to be doing is jumping up and down with exuberance!

Sometime in the future she may make a wonderful cattle dog, but I suspect that if she were to encounter a cow now, she would be scared of it! :bgrin Until she came here she had never seen livestock. She is leary of the Minis--somewhat curious, but doesn't want to get too close. Tonight we came past some hay bales & she sensed there were horses just the other side of the bales. She stood up on her hind legs & jumped up & down twice to try & see them over the bales. The horses saw that & spooked & took off. Kellie stood there & watched them go as if she were really analyzing them--what are they? What are they doing? Should I be concerned? Then it was as if she thought "NAH", shrugged her shoulders & turned & walked away. It did look kind of funny!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Mar 29, 2007)

We have a blue heeler (Austrialian Cattle Dog) and the dog pictured that you have looks like an Austrialian Shepard. I have never saw a blue heeler with blue eyes. We have Texas Longhorn cattle, miniature horses, and shetland ponies and Sidney is wonderful with them all. I have a picture of Sidney on my web site under "Faithful Companions", which he is a very high energy dog and smartest dog that we ever owned and boy can he jump and run like a deer, very amazing dog. I really like the looks of the dog that you have pictured, very pretty.


----------



## ~Karen~ (Mar 29, 2007)

I can't recall seeing a full blood Aussie with any blue eyes personally, but I had an Aussie mix that had 1 blue eye.

Your dog is very pretty, I love the blue merel color. By the photo, it looks like Kellie has a dense coat, possibly an under coat like the Blue Heelers and the Australian Cattle dogs have. The ears are what is throwing me off though, possibly from Australian Shephard. With Kellie being 8 mths. old, she is entering the lanky age as I think of it. She will probably fill out more than she looks now, more stocky, like that of the Aussie Cattle dog. I am guessing that she has the mix of the 2 Aussies, but you may be able to tell better when she is full grown.

~Karen


----------



## Boinky (Mar 29, 2007)

you know i keep looking at her tail in the photo's others have posted..it definatly looks like an Aust. cattle dogs tail... the undercoat could come from Aussies though my stock bred aussies have short coats but really dense thick undercoats. I had one fall through an icy pond one day and was panicking trying to get her in the house fast once she got out.. i looked at her when she got to me..she was almost completely dry except the outer layer! LOL she looked like a little otter or mink!! she probalby could have swam in the pond for a long time and not fet a drop of water come through that undercoat!

Blue eyes are


----------



## JennyB (Apr 1, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Minimor hi :saludando:

Your Kellie is a very pretty girl whatever she really is...

My guess is Aussie/Heeler

Here is my 7-year-old dog, Zip :aktion033: His sire was full blue heeler and his dam was a heeler/aussie cross.







excuse the funny collar he has on--he was posing Christmas day with his ribbons on... :aktion033:

They make great dogs..although he thinks he attached to my hip...



:

Jenny

:lol:


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Apr 1, 2007)

She looks more Aussie/Lab to me. She seems to be built like a lab, and her lab like rutter tail. But her main features look like an Aussie. Stunning girl. I'm in love with the blue eye and her markings.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 1, 2007)

The longer Kellie is here the more convinced I am that she is Aussie/heeler & nothing else. I would say definitely no Lab in her. To me she doesn't look it & certainly doesn't act it. She's all stock dog--smart as a whip, quick as a flash at darting over or through fences, always watching and always ready to go. Nothing escapes her notice. And I think that as she is here longer she will be like Jenny's dog--very devoted!

I'm impressed with how quickly this dog learns things. She got 3 hard corrections yesterday for chasing cats, and last night she was perfect around the cats, even when she was a distance away from me and could have chased, she didn't even attempt it. Not saying I trust her yet, but it's a big improvement over 2 days ago! Her recall still needs work, but she's getting better. So far she is good with the horses--shows no aggression toward them, and knows how to get out of their way if they get after her, so all is good.


----------



## JennyB (Apr 1, 2007)

Minimor said:


> The longer Kellie is here the more convinced I am that she is Aussie/heeler & nothing else. I would say definitely no Lab in her. To me she doesn't look it & certainly doesn't act it. She's all stock dog--smart as a whip, quick as a flash at darting over or through fences, always watching and always ready to go. Nothing escapes her notice. And I think that as she is here longer she will be like Jenny's dog--very devoted!
> 
> I'm impressed with how quickly this dog learns things. She got 3 hard corrections yesterday for chasing cats, and last night she was perfect around the cats, even when she was a distance away from me and could have chased, she didn't even attempt it. Not saying I trust her yet, but it's a big improvement over 2 days ago! Her recall still needs work, but she's getting better. So far she is good with the horses--shows no aggression toward them, and knows how to get out of their way if they get after her, so all is good.



[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

I agree that she is Heeler/Aussie and she will be very devoted...



: The Aussie makes the Heeler a little kinder as they tend to be not mean, but very agressive. Heelers do heel, but I also had a purebred Aussie too and she would either push you if you weren't fast enough, or she would occassionally nip too. She was never grumpy and was an extremely loving dog. Zip is loving too, but he can get really grumpy too  , and I feel that is the impatient Heeler in him.

They are very smart Minimor-almost too smart



: , although I think "again" his Heeler blood takes over and his impatients gets the best of him or he would be smarter



: ......He has always minded, but there are somethings he JUST tolerates...like CATS!  ...he knows he is NOT supposed to chase the cat and he lets him come in the house, but NOT ON THE BED!!! That is where he just can't stand it...



: , and will loose his cool. The other thing Zip does is herd the ponies....on the OUTSIDE of the fence. We let him do that because truth is...he is scared to be inside with them...OH MY :new_shocked: :new_shocked: My stallion almost ATE him when he saw him the first time in the corral and Zip knows just how far he can go with them



:

Minimor one other thing I want to warn you about is that once they start doing something bad, like chasing something you don't want them too(deer, chickens, ponies, cats, cars), they WON'T stop! ...so don't let Kellie start as her Heeler blood will take over and she will HEEL



Good Luck with her, she is VERY, VERY Pretty and I LOVE her blue eyes...Train her well and you will get the BEST of both breeds :aktion033:

My best,

Jenny and Zip ~aka~ zippy, zippydodah, zipideedodah, ehhhhzippy, dodah and z-man ..ruff..ruff :488:


----------

